# VIP211K & Tailgater



## ogfalconsr (May 5, 2013)

In my RV I have the Tailgater and within the setup there's an option selection for either East or West Texas and I was wondering what the dividing line or difference between the two is. I live close to San Antonio and have been selecting the West Texas option which works well, as far as I can tell. Yeah I know Texas has a lot of wide open space but that's not the real reason for Dish putting in the two options. Will appreciate explanation.

ogfalconsr
Cibolo Texas (by San Antonio)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

pick that one what is best for your current place; next time if you see signal is gone, goto Settings and choose other config


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

It's based on your geographical location; if you are in the same area as your billing address you will be able to view those locals. If you travel in the opposite direction and you try to use the West port you may not get good signal. You will then want to switch it to East to get good picture, I will provide you our link that deals with Tailgater questions and has different manuals: http://www.dish.com/technology/tv-outdoors/?WT.svl=technologysubnav

Thanks


----------

